# Speicherfresser?!



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Schon wieder bin es ich!  

Also ein neues Problem. Kann mir jemand verraten, seit wann Oblivion und Unreal Tournament 79.4 GB _(zusammen ca. 160 GB!!!!!!!!!!) _Festplattenspeicher brauchen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für baldige Antworten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (6. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen da macht wohl Vista wieder zicken.

Ich denkmal das wird irgendwie nur falsch angezeigt.


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen da macht wohl Vista wieder zicken.
> 
> Ich denkmal das wird irgendwie nur falsch angezeigt.



Nein, eben nicht! Ich habe mit dem Taschenrechner nachgerechnet und es sind wirklich auch auf der HDD genauso viel GB belegt! Ich habe die Games gerade deinstalliert und trotzdem habe ich auf der HDD nicht ein GB frei bekommen. 

Jetzt installiere ich die Games erstmal neu.

Auf meiner alten HDD hatte ich mal das selbe Problem und es ließ sich durch die Installation des SP1 beheben. Vielleicht schafft es ja auch hier irgendein _(zukünftiges) _Update, den Speicher wieder frei zu bekommen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (6. Juli 2008)

Hast du noch ein anderes OS um zu testen ob der Platz wirklich belegt ist ?


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Hast du noch ein anderes OS um zu testen ob der Platz wirklich belegt ist ?



Ich hatte beide Games vorher auf meiner anderen Vista-Installation oben und dort wurde alles korrekt angezeigt?! 

Bin momentan gerade am Neuinstallieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ecle (6. Juli 2008)

rofl, das is vollkommer Quatsch.
Oblivion zieht 5-6GB am Anfang mit Mods kann man auf 8Gb+ kommen.
Aber nicht 80Gb ^^


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> rofl, das is vollkommer Quatsch.
> Oblivion zieht 5-6GB am Anfang mit Mods kann man auf 8Gb+ kommen.
> Aber nicht 80Gb ^^



^^ Sag das der Installation!   

Mittlerweile habe ich es neu installiert und jetzt verbraucht es korrekt 4.29 GB. Keine Ahnung, was da bei der ersten Installation schief gegangen ist.
Was mich nur stört, ist, dass der Speicher auf der HDD dennoch nicht mehr freigegeben wurde.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2008)

Die Anzeige in dem Panel liegt gern mal daneben.

Bei Originalen, unveränderten Proggies mags noch funzen aber wenn man was ändert, liegts teilweise eben etwas daneben...


----------



## boss3D (8. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Anzeige in dem Panel liegt gern mal daneben.
> 
> Bei Originalen, unveränderten Proggies mags noch funzen aber wenn man was ändert, liegts teilweise eben etwas daneben...



Dass die Speicherplatzanzeige oft daneben liegt, ist mir nicht zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass Vista sich nach der fehlerhaften Anzahl an freien GB richtet. Wenn ich beispielsweise ein Game installieren möchte, dass 5 GB HDD-Platz braucht und ich physikalisch 6 GB frei habe, Vista allerdings nur 4 GB anzeigt, kann ich das Game nicht installieren!

Aber zum Glück bin ich mit 250 GB freiem HDD-Platz noch weit davon entfernt!   

Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, als ich Vista auf der neuen HDD installiert habe:
Nach der Installation des SP1 hatte ich plötzlich 30 GB mehr frei! Probehalber habe ich es deinstalliert und nochmals neu installiert. Danach hatte ich nochmals 20 GB, also insgesamt 50 GB HDD-Platz mehr frei!

Ich kann mir bestenfalls vorstellen, dass das SP1 Vista etwas abspeckt, sonst habe ich keine Erklärung für dieses erfreuliche Phänomen.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mFuSE (8. Juli 2008)

Zieht Windows vll Daten aus der Systemwiederherstellung noch zur Rate um die Größe eines Ordners/Programmes anzuzeigen?

...Das es die Systemsteuerung schaffen sollte einfach die Größe eines Dateiordners anzuzeigen sollte man doch von ausgehen können, oder? 

Also ist vll ja doch etwas mehr dahinter?


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2008)

Systemwiederherstellungspunkte brauchen ordentlich Platz. Nach dem Aufräumen der Systempartition hatte ich da teils schon bis zu 5GB mehr. Also nicht wundern, wenn SWH an ist und der freie Speicher von Tag zu Tag schrumpft. einfach ab und an die Platte aufräumen (Tempdateien usw., kann man ja anhaken) und dann auf dem zweiten Reiter noch alle WH-Punkte löschen lassen bis auf den letzten.


----------

